# WOOL needs your vote!



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

No, I'm not above groveling. I'm a married man. This is what I do.

To be honest, I'm beyond flattered to have made it to the finals. Out of three categories I was nominated in, I somehow slipped through in one, and now there's a self-published KB book sitting there among the people who actually deserve it. Scalzi, Card, Pratchett. These people have millions of followers, and GoodReads has sent us all a congratulatory email asking us to beg readers for votes. I know what I'm up against. I'm realistic about my chances. But I would be remiss if I didn't try. Being ignorant about the odds and forging ahead is what's gotten me this far. Why be rational now?!

However you vote, I encourage you to do so. In all the categories. This is one of the few major awards given out by readers, and so to me, it means the most.

http://www.goodreads.com/choiceawards/best-science-fiction-books-2012#74882-Best-Science-Fiction


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Done!

(well, will be in two seconds)

And well deserved!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Done.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

voted!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

It was exciting to see Wool there and an easy decision to vote for a great story!


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

Check!


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!  

Li


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Voted for ya.    Good luck!


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

Gotcha covered.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Done, good luck Hugh!


----------



## Satchya (Sep 5, 2012)

Just voted....for WOOL, of course --which I loved and couldn't put down, when I read it.  Glad you let us know, I don't consider that groveling  .  (And I'm a married woman, so I know from groveling,  .)

Good luck!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, good deed of the day done and I haven't even had my coffee yet!


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Done!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

I vote and threw it on my Facebook page with a request for votes. FWIW!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Got my vote too!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Voted!  Good luck!


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Voted.  Hope you get it.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Done deal. Looked through the rest of the noms in all categories, and apparently I'm not very trendy, because Wool is the only book on the entire list I've read.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Heh. I started a thread about it 2 weeks ago and nobody noticed:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132078.0.html
> 
> Already voted for Wool.


I noticed! And I appreciated it.

I've tried not to beg too much for votes in the last two rounds, as I fear you can get fatigued from this 3-round process GoodReads uses. I didn't expect to reach the finals, but now I find myself trying to drum up as good a showing as I possibly can. I don't want to get trounced by Card and Scalzi and these others!

If you voted in prior rounds, I would love one last click. And if you badger your friends for votes, I won't complain either!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

I voted. Thanks for the opportunity to put Goodreads to some use; I think it might be the first time.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Done. Best of luck Hugh!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Voted. But you're against a book named Redshirts. lol


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Got it done! Best wishes and definite congrats are in order for making it this far. Wowser!!  
Here's to winning and to inspiring so many writers out there!


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

I just voted too. Good Luck!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Voted. But you're against a book named Redshirts. lol


Yeah, I think Scalzi wrapped up a Hugo and a few other awards with that book idea. It's a natural for convention-goers to vote on.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Voted. For those that haven't, they give you the option of posting your vote with a message on Facebook, twitter, and Google+, so I did that, too. 

If Hugh isn't too good to beg for votes, I figured I could beg for him also.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Done   Good Luck.


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

Voted for Wool, and good luck!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Got my vote in. Sent out a tweet about it. And posted to my Facebook page letting people know it would pretty awesome if they voted for Wool. Good luck!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Vote early, vote often.



Spoiler



Commit electoral fraud in the name of Hugh.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Done!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Great writing, great books.  Done and done!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's what I wrote on my "author page" on Facebook. Sixty likes, which I know isn't much, but it's all I got!

I very rarely post there since I don't like Facebook spam myself, but hey. You gotta Hugh what you gotta Hugh. Or something.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Done, and it was even an honest vote.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

You got my vote! I'm in the middle of the omnibus and I just can't read fast enough.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Voted for WOOL! Woohoo.

Also if we're supporting indie effort:
Terry Goodkind's first self-published novel The First Confessor, is up in Fantasy. 
Samantha Young's On Dublin Street, indie published and she reached like 300K sales in the first month, is up in Romance
Tamara Webber's Easy + Fifty Shades of Grey, indie published as well, are up in Best Goodreads Author (seriously how do you become Best Goodreads Author? Sales?)
Tamara Webber's Easy is also up in Young Adult fiction


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Done. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Voted. Good luck, Hugh. It's been fun watching you over the course of this year. You're not just an author, you're a spectator sport! Hope you win.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Voted and Promoted!


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

I also voted for you. Good luck.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Done and done.  Good luck Hugh!


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

I voted!  Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

It was a hard decision, Scalzi is pretty awesome, but you have my vote Hugh for sexiest man alive. That is what we're voting for right?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Done and tweeted.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy to do it.  Voted.  Good luck.


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

Done. How about some virtual "I Voted" stickers?


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

Done! And the very best of luck.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Done and done!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

You got my vote, Hugh.  I'm also going to promote via FB, etc.  Best wishes to you!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very happy to vote for Wool. Done and tweeted


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Voted! Good luck


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I voted. I LOVED Wool. So it was a no-brainer! 

Rue


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Gotcha.

Do I get an "I Voted" button?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Kristine McKinley said:


> It was a hard decision, Scalzi is pretty awesome, but you have my vote Hugh for sexiest man alive. That is what we're voting for right?


Yes. And Scalzi really has let himself go. This isn't an Old Man's War, you know. 

Thanks so much for all the votes, everyone! This will be a KB win if a miracle happens. I'll be sure to spread the prize money evenly among us all!


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Gladly voted for it in the semi-finals, and have now voted for it in the finals. My fingers are now officially crossed for you!


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Done. Good luck, Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn. John Scalzi just Tweeted to his 38,000+ followers to vote for him. I'm screwed.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Everything is going to be ok I tweeted to my 7 followers that they needed to vote for you. Hugh Howey will be the winner or my name isn't Kristine McKinley! Bad example because it isn't. Hugh Howey will be the winner or I will stop eating sugar. I'm sorry but that's never going to happen. Third time's the charm, Hugh Howey will be the winner or...Christmas is canceled?


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome!

Done


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Voted for Wool - that was an easy one.   

Tweeted too.


----------



## I do not consent (Oct 2, 2012)

Done. Go team!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Voted. But you're against a book named Redshirts. lol


Right. Up against Scalzi's Redshirts. Still, I voted for the one I liked best. And did I mention: Hugh Howey!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

All set. Good luck.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Done.  Good luck!!


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Voted! I am reading book #4 right now and loving it!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Done.  Best of luck!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Done.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Just done and tweeted. You go, Hugh!


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

+1

Good luck


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Done. Good luck, Hugh!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Done! Best of luck and congrats on the nomination!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

You people rock.

And this is like watching people vote for Ralph Nader. It's sweet and sad at the same time. All those pretty votes gone, gone away.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> You people rock.
> 
> And this is like watching people vote for Ralph Nader. It's sweet and sad at the same time. All those pretty votes gone, gone away.


You never know. An indie miracle could happen!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Who is Hugh Howey?


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

BRONZEAGE said:


> Who is Hugh Howey?


This guy, the Nathan Fillion of the Indie self-published world.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

When will we know? 

Looks like a distinguished set of winners in past years. It would be cool.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Voted for Wool, best of luck Hugh.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

P.S. It really works -- mention Hugh Howey's name, and your sales increase!

(but it may be that I have to mention him daily to keep up the bump -- thanks, Hugh)


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Voted and tweeted for you.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> When will we know?
> 
> Looks like a distinguished set of winners in past years. It would be cool.


Winners are announced December 5th, I believe. WOOL's chances took a hit when Morgan Webb Tweeted to her 138,000 followers to vote for her husband's novel in the same category. Do any of you know famous people? I need something to cancel out those votes!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

There's this guy on the boards - Hugh Howey - he's sorta famous now, maybe he can help.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Voted and thanks for all the enjoyment from reading Wool!


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy to help.


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Do any of you know famous people?


You?


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Voted! Good luck


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I get to vote for you and that counts against Orson Scott self-hating Homophobe? Gosh, that was a hard sell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not exactly on topic, but did has anyone mentioned that Wool was part of the Black Friday Daily Deal today?

25 past daily deals for $1.99...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,81254.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Popping in to reiterate what Betsy said. WOOL is part of Amazon's Black Friday Daily Deal. And guess what? As of Saturday, 12:50 AM CST, WOOL is approaching the Top 10...again! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#11* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#1* in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Voted. Also noticed the black Friday deal. Already had a copy but let a few friends know.  Best of luck!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Just voted for you!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Almost missed this thread. Good luck!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Also missed. Will put down my Sunday morning jam on toast and go vote


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Winners are announced December 5th, I believe. WOOL's chances took a hit when Morgan Webb Tweeted to her 138,000 followers to vote for her husband's novel in the same category. Do any of you know famous people? I need something to cancel out those votes!


Do you suppose Joel McHale's 2.9M followers might be able to help?

You should find out shortly, since he just tweeted you some love....


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Quinn Richardson said:


> Do you suppose Joel McHale's 2.9M followers might be able to help?
> 
> You should find out shortly, since he just tweeted you some love....


My email inbox exploded afterward!

I suppose it depends on how many of those followers see the Tweet and how many go and vote. Some of the authors I'm up against have millions of fans to tap into. I think it would take a miracle for WOOL to come out on top.

(One reason NOT to vote is to save the internet from more videos of me dancing)


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> (One reason NOT to vote is to save the internet from more videos of me dancing)


Please, this is the best motivation possible!

EVERYONE WHO HASN'T VOTED...VOTE NOW!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Already voted, but just tweeted. Hope it helps a little!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> One reason NOT to vote is to save the internet from more videos of me dancing.


Too late. Voted. :::darn:::


----------



## ErikHyrkas (Dec 24, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Stephen King won last year in scifi with just 4429 votes...

I made my wife vote as well. 

Good luck, I hope success will start going your way


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ha! Beat you to it. Voted for you long before you put up this thread....


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I think it would take a miracle for WOOL to come out on top.


Sweetie - miracles happen every day...
And it is the holiday season.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

voted and tweeted! Best of luck to you!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> (One reason NOT to vote is to save the internet from more videos of me dancing)


Wait, so you're saying, if we vote you'll make another dancing video?

OH GOD THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING

MORE VOTES PEOPLE!


----------

